
Turn Sketch into native mobile apps within minutes - theironboy
https://supernova.io/
======
Oskin_Pupin
[https://medium.com/@appsupernova/introducing-
supernova-v4-d2...](https://medium.com/@appsupernova/introducing-
supernova-v4-d21cd8c7a7e)

------
kanakiyajay
Idea looks pretty interesting

